# Mark's Feed Store & Bar-B-Q



## Greg Rempe (Mar 29, 2005)

So I am in Louisville for the week and figured I'd try to scout some local BBQ joints to try.  I was told to go to Mark's for some good Q.  So, a co-worker and me headed up there and here's how it went.

The place itself was nice...felt like a Q joint.  Smallish...no frills type atmosphere and VERY casual.  The servers had change holsters on the hips...I love those things!  Our server was a nice guy and very fast with the service.

I opted for the "Biggest BBQ Sandwich in The World" and my buddy got the ribs and chicken combo.  My meal was very average.  The pork was indeed dry and a tad rubberish.  The sauce was good, I used the Mark's original (mustard based) sauce and they also had a Tomato based sauce on the table too.  It smelled like a lot of liquid smoke in that one...not for me.

There was little smoke flavor on the meat but there was some semblance of a smoke ring.  The cole slaw was very good and I also had a side of fried corn on the cob that was very good!  Then the buttermilk bites for a finisher!  That was the best part of the meal for sure.

My buddy said his ribs were not so "fall of the bone" as the menu claimed and the chicken was a tad dry as well.  I asked the server how the meat was prepared and he gave me a brief overview of how they pull it and that it is smoked over hickory.  I asked him if there was really a pit back in the kitchen and he said yes...then back tracked a little by saying that the original Mark's had a big walk-in pit out back but when they moved in to this facility on Bardstown Road they started using an industrial type smoker!  I asked to see it but was denied for heath code reasons.  However, the server did say they he was going to be managing Thursday and if I wanted to stop back to see it he would let me see it then.  Of course I did drop the site and a BBQ-4-U.com business card and tell him I was going to review the experience for the board.

Overall I was disappointed.  I am hoping I can find a place that will dazzle me with Q that is better than what I make at home, but for now, I will keep looking.  Would I tell you to go there?  Yeah, it wasn't horrible but I imagine we can do better in our pits!

I did get a free appetizer card and a first timers 15% off total purchase for next time…if anyone is going to be in the Louisville, KY area and would like them, PM me and I will send them out to you.  I have two of each!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 30, 2005)

Greg, I don't think you will ever find one better then yours. You have to remember that we all fine tune our Q to ourselves and our families.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2005)

:smt046


----------



## DaleP (Jul 13, 2005)

I have tried Marks and people around here go crazy over it. I am with Greg. Average but very friendly.


----------

